# nipples for the bottles help?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So ive tried to look for this info and keep comiing up blank. I know how much to feed and how often but i need help with the nipples. I bought the pitchard nipples first one i cut to much of it pours out 2nd 1 i kept sniping bits of and by the time i get milk to come out it seams to come out to quick so the last one i stick with a needle and snip bits of. I got milk to come out but i think its to hard for the baby. Told hubby to go get a baby bottle but it has a medium flow. The goats act like the like it but they act like it comes out to fast. So should i go buy a different baby bottle with a slow flow or do i just need to keep trying. These are my first bottle babies and im trying to teach them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the prichard nipples I have learned you can just slit the top so when squeezed (or sucked) it will open up and not just a hole for the milk to drain out of.

you say the medium flow baby bottle comes out to fast? maybe a slower flow nipple for the start would be better -- save the medium flow, they will want it to come out faster soon enough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, prichard nipples are best


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have used both with great success, you have to barely take any off the tip of the pritchard but what's just as important is make sure htey are good an hungry otherwise they will get frustrated. Also what helps is to curl your two fingers around their snout and lightly push down to squeaze their mouth shut on nipple don't hold their mouth shut..squeeze then let go squezze then let go. Have patience htey will get the hang of it..IF you can't figure it out..call your vet and see if you can run over there and let them show you..


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys my vet is almost a hour drive from here i go to him if i need anything. But if i can figure it out i bet he would help never thought to give him a call.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I use the prichard nipples for my bottle babies. For the hole I use a large metal yarn needle or large paper clip, heat till red hot, poke it in the nipple and let it stay for a couple seconds to cool. With the paper clip I make 2 holes next to each other. This seems to work very well at sizing the hole perfectly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The pritchards are my first choice as well.... I just snip the tip until I can see a small hole, also, be sure that the little silver ball where the hole in the screw cap is in place, sometimes it dislodges under the rubber gasket and that van make flow too fast.

I find that the pritchards work best with Pepsi product bottles, be sure to remove the plastic ring from the bottle top to ensure a tight fit.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Liz you are right about the pepsi bottles I made the mistake of using a dif brand and ended up wasting milk which you don't want to do that stuff is liquid gold lol..


----------

